# Strange pair nesting habit



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Firstly I had my mouse rack facing the window and all mice nested in the hide at the back of each tub, nothing wrong in that.

I recently moved my rack 90 degrees to give more space for myself in the room and now just one pair have decided they want 2 nests one for daytime use which is at the front of the tub next to the water bottle and receives more light, at night use the nest and hide at the rear.

Temperature of the room is 70F humidity varies between 50 and 60 per cent Artificial light comes on for 12 hours from 08:00 even though it is daylight outside and the pair only use the rear hide nest once the lights go out.

The buck is reasonably friendly whilst the doe is still slightly on the skittish side, apart from them wanting to sleep during the day in the lightest part of the tub they seem healthy although they are still under quarantine so anything can happen over the next few weeks I guess.

I have tried to furnish you all with as much information as possible and as briefly as I can, is this type of behaviour normal or could it be leading upto something.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd say perfectly normal. My mice often make multiple nests in one cage. Sometimes they leave all the babies in the one nest and use the other nest for a little R n' R. Clever little monkeys, mice. They knows what they wants


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I had mice that did this. Some seem to enjoy a bit more light than others. I called it the 'daybed', and had to remember where each bed went when I did the cage cleaning, as I tended to return non-soiled beds. If I forgot, there was a big fuss, as apparently those were not meant to be switched around. lol Perhaps one was built denser than the other? I couldn't tell by feel or sight. Didn't seem to really be much more than a personal preference of one or the other mouse in the cage. I don't recall if it showed more in specific lines.

-Zanne


----------

